

Is there a K&R for SQL? - nonamegiven

Just as K&#38;R is primarily about C, not programming or computer science in general, I'm interested in a tutorial on SQL that leaves relational <i>theory</i> to other texts.
======
svennek
(disclamer: I have more than a decade experiences in doing SQL)

I would say Mr. Joe Celko's "SQL for smarties" (and basically anything he has
written (look him up for references)....

I have had the opportunity to talk to mr. Celko, and he added (as I asked him
what he thought was the best database-book) the "Manga Guide to Databases"
(seriously!), I am reading it now (but I am only in the second chapter), and
it seems very good...

If you need a good database which honors the standard behaviour closely and
has super documentation (and very clean codebase), take a look at Postgresql.
The fact that is is free and open source (bsd licensened) does not hurt at all
:)

~~~
svennek
And please remember, you cannot "read" yourself to better knowledge. Download
a sql server (postgres if you ask me) and play around...

The big leap is imho, the difference between procedural (do-this-do-that code
like most programming languages) and declarative syntax (I want "xxxx" and I
don't care how you get it) which is how SQL works... And thinking in sets...

~~~
subrat_rout
Apart from postgres site, is there any good book with hands on practice
exercises available on Postgres?

~~~
EEGuy
Celko's SQL Puzzles and Answers: [http://www.amazon.com/Puzzles-Answers-
Kaufmann-Management-eb...](http://www.amazon.com/Puzzles-Answers-Kaufmann-
Management-ebook/dp/B0014AG7S4/)

------
jonsen
Database: A Primer by C. J. Date, if you can find it

[http://www.amazon.com/Database-Primer-Micro-computer-
books/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Database-Primer-Micro-computer-
books/dp/0201113589)

------
unwiredben
I found the book "The Definitive Guide to SQLite" to also be an excellent
primer on SQL, especially for small application developers. It doesn't cover
the variants used in big databases, but handles the basics quite well, along
with giving lots of insight into SQLite's specific implementation.

